# Apple TV - Quelles enceintes choisir ?



## waldob_fr (14 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de me décider pour l'achat d'un Apple TV 160 Go. Je vais le connecter à l'écran LCD de mon salon. L'utilisation principale sera orientée audio (écoute de ma MP3thèque iTunes) et de temps en temps pour visualiser des photos.

Je souhaite bénéficier du meilleur son possible sans m'encombrer d'un kit Ampli / Enceintes, l'espace près de mon écran étant limité. J'ai donc pensé connecter des enceintes de monitoring / enceintes actives directement à l'apple TV. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Quels modèles me recommanderiez-vous (budget maximum : 300 EUR la paire). Est-il également possible de connecter des enceintes Hi-Fi standard (non actives) sans passer par un ampli ?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils et suggestions...

Eric,


----------



## napalmatt (15 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Tu es obligé de passer par un ampli pour utiliser des enceintes hifi standards, ou bien effectivement des enceintes pré-amplifiées du type "ordinateur".

N'ayant jamais eu l'occasion d'utiliser ces enceintes pré-amplifiées, je n'ai pas connaissance de modèles qui pourraient te convenir, donc à voir avec d'autres utilisateurs.
Par contre, pourquoi n'essayes tu pas d'abord avec les enceintes intégrées à ta télé ? Le problème étant que tu sera peut-être obligé de laisser allumer ta télé pour écouter de la musique.


----------



## olaf1966 (15 Février 2010)

http://fr.audiofanzine.com/enceinte-active/m-audio/Studiophile-Bx8/

Il existe pas mal de références chez les constructeurs. Pense aussi à l'encombrement.

Il y a de belles réalisations chez KRK, le mieux étant dans la mesure du possible de faire une écoute comparative.


----------

